#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Κατάλογος εταιριών παροχής φιλοξενίας ιστοτόπων (hosting)

## Xάρης

Στο θέμα αυτό θα προσπαθήσουμε να συγκεντρώσουμε όλες τις ελληνικές εταιρίες παροχής φιλοξενίας ιστοτόπων καθώς και τις πιο γνωστές από τις ξένες.
Είναι πολύτιμη η βοήθεια όλων ώστε ο κατάλογος να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο πλήρης.

*Σημείωση:*

Μια ελληνική εταιρία δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι χρησιμοποιεί DataCenters στην Ελλάδα. Συνήθως όμως, όλες οι ελληνικές εταιρίες χρησιμοποιούν DataCenters στη Γερμανία, την Ολλανδία, την Αγγλία και γενικά ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.Η αναφορά των εταιριών γίνεται αλφαβητικά.Οι σύνδεσμοι και οι εταιρίες που παρατίθεται παρακάτω έγινε με προσωπική αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο (googling) αλλά και τη συνεισφορά μελών του vBulletin.gr και φίλων τους οποίους και ευχαριστώ. 
*Ελληνικές εταιρίες:*1Host
adPlus
Check-Domains
CretaForce
DataHost
DnHost
DomainMarket
Easy (πρώην SuperWeb)
ez4uHosting
Friktoria
GreekHost
Hostinger
HostIvate
HostMeIn
HyperHosting
Intechs
ip
ipHost
JetHost
koNet
KosNet
MagicStreams
MediaHost
myIP
Papaki
Philoxenos
Pointer
ProHoster
SigmaWeb
StigmaHost
SupremoHosting
TheWebPower
TopHost
TurboHosting
WebHosting4u*Αλλοδαπές εταιρίες:*000WebHost
GoDaddy
A2 Hosting
Arvixe
BlueHost
BuyShared
CloudWays
Conetix
Contabo
DigitalOcean
DreamHost
ExMasters
FreeHostia
Hetzner
HostGator
Hosting24
Hosting Agency
HostIgnition
HostSailor
 IncendiaWebWorks
JustHost
LeaseWeb
LiquidWeb
MediaTemple
MochaHost
OpenShift
OVH
ScaleForce
ScaleWay
SiteGround
SoYouStart
Time4VPS
vmFrame
Vultr
WorldStream
Λάβετε υπόψη σας ότι κάποιες από τις παραπάνω εταιρίες ανήκουν στον ίδιο όμιλο.
Π.χ. Papaki.gr και TopHost.gr.
Δείτε και *ΑΥΤΟ* για την εταιρία *Endurance International Group (EIG)* που έχει "καταπιεί" δεκάδες άλλες εταιρίες hosting.

----------

